# Karabakh Horse Breed



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

The Karabakh is a stunning horse. Thank you for endeavoring to help them! I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Could you post photos of this breed, as I think most of us do not even know what they look like. Is it similar to the Ahkel Teke?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> Could you post photos of this breed, as I think most of us do not even know what they look like. Is it similar to the Ahkel Teke?


This is what I found online: Karabakh Horse Breed Information, History, Videos, Pictures


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Wish you the best of luck. The Karabakh is a breed worth saving.


----------



## Karabakh Horse Rescue (Nov 14, 2020)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> The Karabakh is a stunning horse. Thank you for endeavoring to help them! I wish you the best of luck.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Karabakh Horse Rescue (Nov 14, 2020)

charrorider said:


> Wish you the best of luck. The Karabakh is a breed worth saving.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Karabakh Horse Rescue (Nov 14, 2020)

tinyliny said:


> Could you post photos of this breed, as I think most of us do not even know what they look like. Is it similar to the Ahkel Teke?


Not, Karabakh horses are different. These are mountain horses.


----------

